# Annual Emissions Test



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

Went for my Annual Emissions Test today as the 1st step of the LTO annual vehicle registration. 

Now, for gas vehicles, one must be at the facility 02:00 am or earlier. The Guard starts the first come first serve list at 02:00am, No more than 48 vehicles per day. 49th or above is rejected, cut off is 06:20am, Testing starts at 06:00am.

Anyone else having a similar pleasant experience?


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Hey_Joe said:


> Went for my Annual Emissions Test today as the 1st step of the LTO annual vehicle registration.
> 
> Now, for gas vehicles, one must be at the facility 02:00 am or earlier. The Guard starts the first come first serve list at 02:00am, No more than 48 vehicles per day. 49th or above is rejected, cut off is 06:20am, Testing starts at 06:00am.
> 
> Anyone else having a similar pleasant experience?


That's just crazy but you must live in an area where they are very busy. Where we live we just show up at about 7am or after and have never had more than 3 or 4 ahead of us. So just a short wait and we're done.


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

Hey_Joe said:


> Went for my Annual Emissions Test today as the 1st step of the LTO annual vehicle registration.
> 
> Now, for gas vehicles, one must be at the facility 02:00 am or earlier. The Guard starts the first come first serve list at 02:00am, No more than 48 vehicles per day. 49th or above is rejected, cut off is 06:20am, Testing starts at 06:00am.
> 
> Anyone else having a similar pleasant experience?


You have your choice of places. Do you have to go to that one?

I do mine in the freeport when I renew the registration. It is 50 feet from the door of LTO. I had to wait 5 minutes for the car in front of me to be finished.


----------



## JRB__NW (Apr 8, 2015)

Never heard of such a hassle. We just take the car down the local emissions testing station and it takes half an hour. Bring a copy of the OR and CR.


----------



## mogo51 (Jun 11, 2011)

Hey_Joe said:


> Went for my Annual Emissions Test today as the 1st step of the LTO annual vehicle registration.
> 
> Now, for gas vehicles, one must be at the facility 02:00 am or earlier. The Guard starts the first come first serve list at 02:00am, No more than 48 vehicles per day. 49th or above is rejected, cut off is 06:20am, Testing starts at 06:00am.
> 
> Anyone else having a similar pleasant experience?


Do they exempt Jeepneys, Buses, trucks , all diesel vehicles? The reason I ask is that all of them are merrily going along the 'National Highway" belching smoke with indifference? 

I am just about to register the car I bought 6 months ago and transfer the registration at the same time. They do an 'emissions test' haha then. What is the transfer fee rate please?


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

mogo51 said:


> Do they exempt Jeepneys, Buses, trucks , all diesel vehicles? The reason I ask is that all of them are merrily going along the 'National Highway" belching smoke with indifference?
> 
> I am just about to register the car I bought 6 months ago and transfer the registration at the same time. They do an 'emissions test' haha then. What is the transfer fee rate please?


I agree Ron, what are the rules/laws when it comes to commercial vehicles and emission testing. Does any one know? I found this, 

http://pcieerd.dost.gov.ph/images/d...6_Emission_standards_PCIEERD_14jun2012JNR.pdf

Seems to be different emission standards depending on the age of the vehicle.
My question to the experienced, If we purchase a 1 or 2 year old 2 litre turbo diesel sedan what are the requirements and how often?
We are back in Manila for four days and within the first 24 hours my nose feels stuffy, I have a slight headache that panadol won't get rid of even after 3 days trying, I feel it's the pollution in the air causing this as it happens every time we come back to Manila, can't wait to head north, tomorrow, yea.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

bigpearl said:


> I agree Ron, what are the rules/laws when it comes to commercial vehicles and emission testing. Does any one know? I found this,
> 
> http://pcieerd.dost.gov.ph/images/d...6_Emission_standards_PCIEERD_14jun2012JNR.pdf
> 
> ...


As far as I know, new passenger cars always come with 3 years LTO included. The emissions test is done with the LTO renewal, so the first one is at 3 years, regardless of owner.

For example:

I bought a one year old vehicle in 2015 and just had my first renewal and emissions test last year when 3 years had gone by on the original CR.

I bought a 6 month old car a last July and the CR is good until 2019, at which time I will get emissions test and CR renewal.


----------



## magsasaja (Jan 31, 2014)

bigpearl said:


> I agree Ron, what are the rules/laws when it comes to commercial vehicles and emission testing. Does any one know? I found this,
> 
> http://pcieerd.dost.gov.ph/images/d...6_Emission_standards_PCIEERD_14jun2012JNR.pdf
> 
> ...


Commercial vehicles have the same emissions test as private, but it normally always involves some sort of funny business 

Agree with Don on when you take the car in for its first annual registration. The only thing i would add is the month depends on the last number on the plate. For example if the plate number ends in 7 the vehicle should be registered in July. Fees depend on the size and make of the car. My wife has a Honda 1.8 litre and it is classed as a luxury car, so the fees are higher than say a 1.6 litre Honda city.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

magsasaja said:


> Commercial vehicles have the same emissions test as private, but it normally always involves some sort of funny business
> 
> Agree with Don on when you take the car in for its first annual registration. The only thing i would add is the month depends on the last number on the plate. For example if the plate number ends in 7 the vehicle should be registered in July. Fees depend on the size and make of the car. My wife has a Honda 1.8 litre and it is classed as a luxury car, so the fees are higher than say a 1.6 litre Honda city.


Ahh the funny business, what's new. Obviously it's not what you know but the size of the brown paper bag perhaps.
Our V8s in Oz are more expensive to register than our 6 cylinder cars and the only 4 cylinder car we own is the cheapest but none are governed by displacement only the number of cylinders and no emission test or road worthy certificate required in Queensland as long as the vehicle has continuity of registration to the current owner. other states in Oz are much harder on annual registration. 
When we finally settle here I have to learn the ropes and go with the flow, plenty of time to deal with it once finally landed.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## JRB__NW (Apr 8, 2015)

mogo51 said:


> Do they exempt Jeepneys, Buses, trucks , all diesel vehicles? The reason I ask is that all of them are merrily going along the 'National Highway" belching smoke with indifference?


 Don't get me started on the jeepneys. I cannot stand that smoke and I know they just do a payoff to get the certificate. They are trying to replace them of course, with newer hybrid buses that would actually stop in assigned locations rather than pulling over and impeding traffic every 100 or 200 yards, but the jeepney drivers are screaming about loss of livelihood. Well what about all the innocent lives being lost to lung cancer and COPD of people that live near the roadways and have to breathe those particulates? I'm with Duterte 100% on his push to phase out those older polluting jeepneys.


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

Showed up at 01:00am, finally tested 2pm. 

13hours to get a smoke test. Must use it within 2 Months for annual registration.

LTO Order 2012-10 is Country Wide. Perhaps most Emissions test locations are not following the order.

Department Order


----------

